# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - раздел Помогите, за период 24.09.2018 - 01.10.2018

## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *43*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *129* Получено карантинов: *13*, суммарный объем: *41* мб Обработано файлов: *49*, суммарный объем: *72* мб Уникальных файлов: *43*, суммарный объем: *69* мб Признаны безопасными: *1* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *16*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=220412 - найдено зловредов: *7* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=220378 - найдено зловредов: *2* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=220406 - найдено зловредов: *2* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=220356 - найдено зловредов: *2* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=220274 - найдено зловредов: *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 \wasp.exe._48ef1a62c620104325ef1ad2e3bdc2950546189  7 - *1* c:\windows\syswow64\needjpn.exe - *1* c:\users\lev\appdata\roaming\amd64_microsoft-windows-eventlog_31bf3856ad364e35_10.0.17134.137_none_be7b  7b6d68e2070c\wfdprov.exe - *1* c:\windows\30794256.exe - *1* c:\programdata\indus\3x64.dll - *1* c:\windows\33678120.exe - *1* c:\windows\19194792.exe - *1* c:\windows\25683680.exe - *1* c:\users\гульнара\appdata\roaming\gameo\gameo.exe - *1* c:\windows\33809512.exe - *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 Trojan-Banker.Win32.Emotet.bfgb - *6* UDS:DangerousObject.Multi.Generic - *2* HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Blouiroet.gen - *2* not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Pibee.aef - *1* not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win64.BitCoinMiner.djd - *1* Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Shade.owd - *1* not-a-virus:NetTool.Win32.Agent.accu - *1* Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Stantinko.dby - *1* Trojan.Win64.Miner.hiz - *1*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

